# Liberating Au from Calaverite...



## AuMINIMayhem (Aug 7, 2008)

Calaverite (spelling?) is a Telluride that contains one of the highest percentages of Au. I came across some pieces when I was out in Colorado in a rock shop that I snatched up for future reference in the field. Now I don't plan on messing with these specimens, because they are quite fetching AND I really want to keep them as a point of reference for when I get my butt back out to Colorado.

I'm just curious "how" Au is liberated from it. Is this more of a heat it up and evaporate off the sulfides, crush and pan type deal... or is it more of a chemical leaching type deal?.. (Ie: mechanical vs chemical separation or a bit of both?)

I saw *a lot *of this stuff while I was out there, but didn't know "what" it was until I stumbled on that little rock shop.. had I only known, my gawd (and by this time it was time to go home..)...... the rocks look a lot like this picture here, but living in New Hampshire and having to deal with the amazing amount of mica that looks a LOT like gold specks in the rocks until you scratch them, I figured.. "ehhh, can't be THAT lucky.. looks like some sort of mica to me".... :roll: 

[img:300:240]http://www.gemandmineral.com/cripplecreek/calaverite1.jpeg[/img]

and the other rock looks a lot like this:


[img:400:363]http://www.italianminerals.com/images/USA-B45-calaverite03a.jpg[/img]

*insert heavy sigh as you see fit..* 

Derek


----------



## Shecker (Aug 7, 2008)

That is nice looking Calaverite. It really is all over the place in certain areas of Colorado and people mistake it for Pyrite. They do not realize that there is a difference with Pyrite having a specific gravity of 4.5 and Calaverite having a specific gravity of 9.2, even though they may looking exactly alike.
Calaverite has a structure that is considered a psuedomorph of Pyrite although the Monoclinic structure and parallel striations is generally a dead give away if you know what you are looking for. Most of the time Calaverite is roasted, although I know of one mill that it is floating it and selling the concentrates. Down in Lake City, Colorado, it is so rich in one mine that it is hand coobed for recovery. I have seen some remarkable specimens of Calaverite and Sylvanite (gold/silver telluride) and I have a few myself.
But I always wish I have more -- lots more.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Aug 7, 2008)

Randy .. yeah.. the pics I posted aren't my specimens, but they look very much like that. 

I'm hoping to move out to the Durango area by December or maybe beginning of '09. Hopefully, I can link up with some weekend prospectors out there. I was looking into buying a claim, but I'm hearing those are total scam. The one spot where I saw all that AuTe2 was not posted and was nowhere near anything developed.. I'd love to buy that plot of land and build on it (it would make for a great place to have a house) as well as purchase the mineral rights to that property, but alas, I have no idea how to even begin that process.

BTW.. what do you mean by "hand coobed" (sorry, I'm a total n00b to the "mining/prospecting" thing.. )


----------



## Shecker (Aug 7, 2008)

Moving to Colorado would be a great decision. I know how hard it is to move that far. Durango is at the south end of the San Juan Mts. Lake City that I mentioned is at the north end of the the San Juan's. I liver in Gunnison, CO, NE of Durango, up the Million Dollar Highway and East on Highway 50 out of Montrose. 

There are some incredible undeveloped telluride deposits in the San Juans, but as you say most of those selling claims are scam artists. I do know of something you might be interested in. It is in a remote area of the San Juan's south of Silverton. I won't say more here except that it is rich and there are no claims on it.

Hand cobbing is a practice of picking only the pieces that show visible mineralization.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Aug 7, 2008)

gotcha.. I was in the Silverton area while I was out there and it was BEAUTIFUL.. did the "old hundred mine" tour and all that.. I really liked that area, don't know if I could live out that way, it's a bit... ahem.. remote.. :lol: 

..but yeah.. shoot me off a pm, I'd be interested.  Plus, when I get out that way, it'd be good to have a contact or two to link up with on the w/e's or what-not to do some panning, etc.. (all those "mountain lion" stories I've been hearing lately makes me not want to go out alone  )

Derek


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Aug 7, 2008)

Mountain Lions should be the least of your concerns. The thing that would most likely kill you is frostbite or cold weather injuries.

Just bring a large-bore revolver if you can. And a lever gun in matching caliber (to lighten your load because they share ammo). I would go with .44 and spend the money for quality bullets that will penetrate deep... nothing in a soft-point or hollow point. Especially when bears are concerned.

Bring a flint (Swedish fire steel), full-tang fixed blade knife, water bottle(s), iodine or some type of purification system, water proof bag to keep one outfit dry, raincoat, garbage bags, and a small first-aid kit. This is the absolute minimum you should bring with you. I would also include fishing line & hooks, snare wire, signaling equipment, 50 Ft. of parachute cord, and 100 Feet of climbing rope.

The most dangerous thing is getting wet during a rain and staying wet throughout the night. You might not wake up.

If you want more tips on surviving the outdoors then let me know. Also, DO NOT emulate Bear Grylls (Man Vs. Wild). He only shows you things to keep you alive if you know you'll be escaping or being rescued within two weeks. A lot of the things he does will kill you if you are staying for a while. If anybody, download Ray Mears "Bushcraft", "World of Survival" and "Extreme Survival". Also, Les Stroud is excellent too. I'm not saying Bear isn't good either, his techniques are only for short-term survival. Eating raw snakes, bugs, fish, drinking dirty water. Very bad practice if you plan on being out for more than a week!

Regards!


----------



## Shecker (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a 44 magnum pistol and a 30-06 rifle. I also have Gore Tex boots rated to -60 degrees. One of the first things I learned as a boy scout was never go to bed wet. I always strip down, dry off, and get into good pajamas. 

About mountain lions. Here near Gunnison there is a small chapel up in the hills. A female mountain lion had taken to using the pew as a bed, so one day during worship this mountain lion walks in, goes to the pew, lays down beside the minister, and goes to sleep. Needless to say the church was evacuated quickly.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 7, 2008)

Bear Grylls is a complete and utter pussy. If I ever see him I will attack him on site and hang him from a hook :twisted: :lol: . I despise the man vs. nature conflict that he pushes where everything wild is dangerous and yucky and meant to be conquered... Les Stroud from the Canadian program "Survivorman" is the real thing. He has excellent survival strategies and a proper respect for nature.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Aug 8, 2008)

Rag and bone.. yeah I like Les.. he's definately on point and they're really good about putting him in an actual situation (like the episode he *actually* wound up stranded at sea..LOL!)


As far as going off into the wild like that.. I'm good..LOL!.. I'm not going way off up into the hills of Colorado all willy-nilly.. 

..and I carry two guns, a small .22 for making noise or picking off smaller vermin, etc.. and a really BIG gun.. 



[img:418:402]http://www.airsoftshop.com/images/products/handguns/tokyomaruigaspowerhandguns/tmdesilver.jpg[/img]

Desert Eagle .50 AE ... fun at the range until you start running out of ammo and realize every time you go "Bang" you just spent a couple of bucks.. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Aug 8, 2008)

The thing about Bear Grylls is that he is an EXCELLENT survivalist. Yes, again I'll say EXCELLENT. He is an absolute professional in every sense of the word. However, the things he shows you can kill you. They should only be attempted as last resorts out of desperation and only then. That's the theme of the show...

Eating raw fish, snakes, bugs, drinking water from dung, or directly from a puddle is dangerous. He only shows you how to survive to escape or whilst awaiting rescue. If you plan on having an extended stay then always cook your food, boil your water, and stay dry. Perperation is the key to survival but his show portrays what can be done if you're unprepared and you need to make "last ditch efforts".

At one point I was extremely angry with that show. Then I realized why he shows the things that he does. Not many beginners realize what he's attempting to show you and that's why I highly recommend: Ray Mears, Les Stroud, Les Hiddins, Ron Hood and lastly Bear Grylls. Not to say that the last one is the worst, it's just that after you watch everything from the first four professionals you have enough knowledge to understand why Bear does what he does and when it should suit your situation (if ever). After watching the first four guys then you'll have the smarts to be prepared enough to avoid having to do what Bear does. And also, Bear does have some excellent tips as well.

You can download anything you want with eMule (www.emule-project.net). It's the best p2p application available right next to Torrent. People complain that eMule is slow, but if you configure it correctly you'll be happy. Get Bushcraft, Extreme Survival, World of Survival, Survivorman, Bush Tucker Man, Ron Hood, and Finally Man Vs. Wild.

Have tons of fun out there and pan some for me!


----------



## jsargent (Nov 4, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> Bear Grylls is a complete and utter pussy. If I ever see him I will attack him on site and hang him from a hook :twisted: :lol: . I despise the man vs. nature conflict that he pushes where everything wild is dangerous and yucky and meant to be conquered... Les Stroud from the Canadian program "Survivorman" is the real thing. He has excellent survival strategies and a proper respect for nature.



Bear Grylls will likely be sued someday by some viewer who follows his advice and is hospitalized with giardia, trichinosis, or some other parasite they pick up out in the wilderness after drinking filthy water or eating some rodent raw. The man is a menace and a disgrace to those who have carefully studied survival skills and equally carefully passed on their knowlege like Larry Dean Olsen, Les Stroud and others. Bear is just a showboat who recklessly jumps off cliffs into water with unknown hazards and who climbs dangerous cliffs when anyone with half a brain would just walk around the long, but safe, way. I say helicopter his dumb ass to some some mountain in Southern Utah and let him walk out barefoot. The man really irritates me as one might guess.


----------



## ChucknC (Nov 8, 2008)

My understanding of liberating gold from telurides is to simply apply heat to the sample under a fume hood.
A friend who visited Teluride, Co was told that the strike was made when a group of prospectors camped there for the night. In the morning, they discovered that the rocks that were used to enclose their campfire, had altered. The terillium had been boiled off leaving a very rich gold ore. 

I'd love to have an accident like that, wouldn't you?

Chuck


----------

